# Mit sell Jericho.



## numarix (Feb 3, 2012)

Still thinking about it.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 3, 2012)

Why? If you don't mind me asking, and I totally understand if you want to keep your private business private. I still remember when you started posting.


----------



## numarix (Feb 3, 2012)

It's no problem asking man. Well with family the fire dept work and all we have a lot of pet's and i feel im not giving him 100% attention he should get .So we are thinking of looking for homes for all our guys and mit get a dog.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. I understand that we all have priorities in our life and well have to do what we have to do. Good luck with everything, reptile- and otherwise.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry don't mean to be a ***** or anything but the word is "Might" not "Mit", it may seem like a small thing to you talking in text speak but if you can spell every other word in a sentence then realise the fact that not everyone understands "Txt speak" and the thread title "Mit sell Jerico" makes no sense since very few people would know that "Mit" means "Might", I swear since the creation of the internet and txt speak I am convinced that the rotation of the earth is mainly fueled by English teachers spinning in their graves...


----------



## Herpalist (Mar 24, 2012)

Dogs require a lot more personal time and effort on your part than any reptile ever will so if time to dedicate is your issue a dog may not be for you either.


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 24, 2012)

i thought it had something to do with mit romney, or mites at first lol. don't know why that came to mind. but i agree about the dog point, my dog takes up for time and money than any of my reptiles


----------

